#ubuntu-freshers 2007-04-24
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-meeting  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [+tc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-s]  by ChanServ
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
* #ubuntu-freshers  You need to be a channel operator to do that
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-04-25
!RichiH:*! $* Hi all. As you surely have noticed, we experienced a few troubles. We are working on the problem and are back to normal. Sorry for the inconvenience and, as always, have a great day and thank you for using freenode!
!nalioth:*! Hi all, for those of you using the Irssi IRC client you may be interested to hear that the Irssi team has just released their 0.8.11 release. Get it while it's hot; http://www.irssi.org
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-04-29
* Signon time  :    Fri Apr 20 07:47:21 2007
* Signoff time :    Sun Apr 29 11:20:40 2007
* Total uptime :    9d  3h 33m 19s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
* #ubuntu-boot is desynced from brown.freenode.net at 11:23am
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [+tc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-s]  by ChanServ
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
* #ubuntu-freshers  You need to be a channel operator to do that
